# pics or opinions on black rims



## nvmy22s (Apr 2, 2006)

ok so i decided im going to do my rims black powder coated. would just like to see pics of how some got thiers done on here? dont care about color/size just wanna see diff styles or given opinions on what might look best on my 22's.

how bout all black, all black with just knock off chrome, all black crome dish, all black outer spokes chrome. like i said lets see some pics of yours or give some input on what you think looks best.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i personally want something like this for my ride... i think i want exactly this actually lol


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres my car.. I get alot of people lovin the black wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Jul 27 2008, 09:22 AM~11189192
> *Heres my car.. I get alot of people lovin the black wheels.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is wow man that bitch is bad


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 09:29 AM~11189208
> *all i can say is wow man that bitch is bad
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Str82 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 04:29 PM~11189208
> *all i can say is wow man that bitch is bad
> *


x2 

very nice ride....! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

i didnt care for um at first....but we painted this cutty and homie rolled up and i was like thats fuckin sick as fuck!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah real nice shot of the rims :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:nicoderm: Dam!! :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Here are a couple:

Black dish, black spokes, chrome lip, chrome nips, chrome hub:




Black dish/hub all chrome on the 96 and black dish, black spokes on the 62


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Personally, I like the black hub, black spokes, black nips, chrome dish, chrome knockoff look for big wheels.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 09:33 AM~11195326
> *Personally, I like the black hub, black spokes, black nips, chrome dish, chrome knockoff look for big wheels.
> *


Same here, just the dish and knockoff in chrome with all the parts that tend to show surface rust being powdercoated.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

that cutlass is fucking SICK!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 28 2008, 01:21 PM~11196875
> *Same here, just the dish and knockoff in chrome with all the parts that tend to show surface rust being powdercoated.
> *


LOL...sad but true


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11197434
> *LOL...sad but true
> *


Yeah, it might look a little better with chrome nipples and hub, but i would only do that if the car was a weekend cruiser and garage kept.


----------



## nvmy22s (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks the visuals really helped. any thoughts on how the whole rim being done black may look with just the chrome knockoff? or think that would look tacky and need something like the nips or dish to set it off?

these cars all look sick with those rims, especially the cutty. thanks again.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

some cars look alright with black dishes if theyre striped, but to me, they look like stocks with no hubcaps. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

powdercoated wheels :thumbsdown: black wheels :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
just my opinon im old school


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't like the black rims as well, maybe as of now. depending on how will the car be after modifying it's rims and maybe the body also. Some auto parts can help in this project too.


----------



## nvmy22s (Apr 2, 2006)

well my car is pretty much all black, ill have to get some pics of it up here and maybe someone could photoshop it for me with the rims on. but anyways. black 07 charger 5% tint, painted tail lights, tinted head lights........everything black. thought the rims would look good that way to match the theme of the car. but the way i see it is no matter what they are going to look good after i bag or juice it, have not decided which way i wanna go on that one.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

im getting thses for my ride homie chrome lip chrome spinner and the rest black







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

black spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## nvmy22s (Apr 2, 2006)

anyone good with photoshop maybe set this pic up with large wirs on it, chrome, black.....what ever. would apreciate it. thanks.


----------



## 98jordan64 (Apr 28, 2020)

Doom said:


> Heres my car.. I get alot of people lovin the black wheels. :biggrin:


How big are the exhaust tips


----------

